# British School of Alexandria



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anybody got information about the British School in Alexandria. I may need to relocate back to Alex again as my husband has been relocated back there!!  

Is it run and managed by the British Council or is it just on the grounds? I have heard it's a good school just wanted to know if anybody has inside info. I am qualified teacher from Ireland, not England would that cause a problem, if its run by the British Council i.e would you have to be UK Passport Holder?


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

Good morning.

It is my understanding that the British School is owned by some form of trust. Staff that work there seem to be very happy with the school. 

This year there has been a big change at senior management level and new innovations are being put into place.

Being the British School I understand that there preference is for British trained teachers but having said that they will look at other nationalities dependent on their needs. I understand that they will have some vacancies from early next year so if you are serious about looking for work it would be worth at least sending them a letter and your CV.

You are right about the British Council though - need to be a British passport holder or an Egyptian passport holder. That is something to do with their mandate to work in Egypt and is outside of their ability to change.

All the best.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

cutiepie said:


> Has anybody got information about the British School in Alexandria. I may need to relocate back to Alex again as my husband has been relocated back there!!
> 
> Is it run and managed by the British Council or is it just on the grounds? I have heard it's a good school just wanted to know if anybody has inside info. I am qualified teacher from Ireland, not England would that cause a problem, if its run by the British Council i.e would you have to be UK Passport Holder?


The school was set up in the late 80's as a non profit making concern and was run by a voluntary Board of Governors. The British Council had nothing to do with it, although at least one of their staff was, I believe, on the Board of Governors. It was at that time situated within the grounds of the British Consulate.
My son attended for a few years and for one year the infant class (4 to 7's?) had an Irish teacher. At that time there were two classes with a maximum of 12 in each, yes that means a maximum of 24 children in the school. 
On our return to the UK my son attended a well subscribed primary school with 80 children in his year in two classes. It was a culture shock to say the least.

Things could have changed considerably at the school since then.


----------

